# new 3.6 4mo owner with lots of parts coming!



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

*OEM+ 3.6 4motion DSG build thread*

****Latest picture of the car****
*Below are all the mods I have made since the purchase *


























_more pictures here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7208522-So-my-project-is-finally-%28i-think%29-complete-%29_




























*Bastuck rear tips are gone, new S5 tips *


















*****



Hey guys,

Just bought a CC 3.6 4-Motion off a friend and is really happy with the purchase. Car has less than 8000km on the odo and is hardly driven. 
Let the mods begin 

-R line kit
-20x9 RS4 wheels
-245/30/20 p zero gt
-H&R Coils
-Bastuck Exhaust
-K&N Panel filter

Hopefully the car should be in good shape next month and will upload the exhaust sound :beer:



































*Update #1 with yellow fog lights*

















*Update #2 Some progress with parts.. H&R coils and K&N intake shipped out. Bastuck exhaust getting installed :wave:*









*Stock exhaust out*









*Bastuck in*









*As you could see from the photos, the bastuck is basically a catback (without central silencers + mufflers). Unfortunately, volume was way below expected so I took it back to the shop and chopped off the 2 small resonators out. I wouldn't say it's a lot louder, but at least better  I'll post videos later on! *

























*New tires on wheels, will be fitting the H&R coils in the next couple of days* 

































*So I got the H&R SS Coilovers fitted. Amazing coils (the ability to go very low and also the quality/comfort..* :thumbup:









*Still testing out the height, dampening, etc..
Next will be R line kit and wrapping the roof!*

























*R line kit installed but not 100% satisfied.. (fitment was just so-so) but for around $150.. oh well* :facepalm:

















*still have the rear spoiler lip and the rear valence with aggressive diffuser look (larger dual outlet) still debating on it..*









*had a friend took a picture from the back.. finally found "one" more positive comment on the bastuck.. the piping's in the rear is decently aggressive* :vampire:









*quick photoshoot with the iphone. wrapping the roof next!*

































*took off the oem rear valance and replaced it with a more aggressive one *









*for those who were wondering how to take off the rear valance here's the link:*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7157361-easiest-way-to-take-out-rear-valance

*finalized the adjustment for the ride height and alignment done*

















*next i'll have the scirroco R mirror caps and R line door sills installed *
*more parts came in!*









*trunk mats for protection* 









*r-line door sills installed* 









*and finally the scirocco R caps :beer:*









































*think wrapping the roof will be pretty much the final cosmetic thing i'll do.. at least for now *
*randomly bought a full set of new rotors and pads... hopefully it'll look good with the big calipers* 









*installed the rotors, still need to paint the calipers volkswagen racing blue* :beer:

















*and a bit of online shopping*

















*just a quick mod to protect the R line lip *

















*so finally... i have the roof wrapped in gloss black to match the half-sunroof. *

































*Yep.. the mods never end, painted the calipers blue*

























*I keep on saying the project is done.. but again I found out that the DRL LEDs would 'complete' that OEM+ look so I decided to buy them*

























along with the R line badge :thumbup:









*Full LED conversion for all the rear bulbs*





*It's been a while since I've updated the thread. Added chassis bar and 're-organized' the exhaust set up*

























*As I've always wanted the back end to look OEM+, the Bastuck muffler/tip was too aggressive. Found the S5 tips to be a perfect match and deleted the rear muffler (straight pipe except with the Bastuck mid-muffler still on) *









































*Cruisin with mates*


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Nice! Get the unitronic tune.


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

sk8too said:


> Nice! Get the unitronic tune.


Thanks! How does this tune feel? Don't most of the people say that N/A gains from a chip isn't massive?


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

hey man .. congratulations .. got your hands full with mods, eh .. have at it and enjoy the ride .. good luck!


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

It's not massive, but it is quite noticeable. The car feels so much lighter and the throttle response is amazing, I'd buy it again.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Congrats on your purchase and welcome. Once the mods start they will never stop :banghead::laugh:


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

Updated fog lights


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

I wish we could get the Bastuck or supersprint exhaust here in the states. Look forward to hearing it :thumbup:


----------



## echristie (Oct 30, 2013)

Stage 2 tune is AWESOME! Prefer Uni, but just get it from where ever.... :laugh:


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

ShadowWabbit said:


> I wish we could get the Bastuck or supersprint exhaust here in the states. Look forward to hearing it :thumbup:


For sure!


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

echristie said:


> Stage 2 tune is AWESOME! Prefer Uni, but just get it from where ever.... :laugh:


Since this is a NA engine.. wt hardware is required for a stage 2 tune?!


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

yusuke280 said:


> Since this is a NA engine.. wt hardware is required for a stage 2 tune?!


He's mistaken, there isn't a stage 2. Uni offers a 1+ for a 93 tune.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Looks brilliant, wish I had the lighting kit! I have an HID conversion that does a fair job. In for post R-line results. Did you get gold coast kit or real R-line parts?


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

Nethers said:


> Looks brilliant, wish I had the lighting kit! I have an HID conversion that does a fair job. In for post R-line results. Did you get gold coast kit or real R-line parts?


Cheers.

Actually, I have had a couple of guys asking me the same question about the R line kit.
The kit is actually from SH VW (From the China market). Great thing is, since China has their own CC (and also has a R line for it) we could basically just order the OEM kit from China for almost like 1/5 of the price.. 
It's weird, because all the cars we get in HK is Euro-spec but we get to enjoy the cheap benefits from ordering OEM chinese market VW parts for much less.


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

sk8too said:


> He's mistaken, there isn't a stage 2. Uni offers a 1+ for a 93 tune.


Thanks for the clarrification!


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

Updated thread with exhaust setup. 
I'll post video's soon!


----------



## Xanderips (Aug 28, 2002)

Nice!

I want to see how it looks lowered with those wheels!

X...


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

When you start doing the exhaust videos, please post copious amounts of them. The few I've seen online are mixed - one is from a parking garage, and one is from outdoors w/ wind noise.

I'd personally love to see the 3.6 with Interior driving city/highway, Exterior drive-by, Start/Idle.

Even though you further modded the Bastuck, I'm extremely interested to hear what your installation sounds like.


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

GeoVDub said:


> When you start doing the exhaust videos, please post copious amounts of them. The few I've seen online are mixed - one is from a parking garage, and one is from outdoors w/ wind noise.
> 
> I'd personally love to see the 3.6 with Interior driving city/highway, Exterior drive-by, Start/Idle.
> 
> Even though you further modded the Bastuck, I'm extremely interested to hear what your installation sounds like.


Have you seen any of these vids?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rce-Thread&p=84583318&viewfull=1#post84583318


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

jddaigle said:


> Have you seen any of these vids?
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rce-Thread&p=84583318&viewfull=1#post84583318


thanks for the link!


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

Updated thread with new wheels on


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

Updated with the H&R coils installed


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

yusuke280 said:


> thanks for the link!


Glad to help--check out the link in my sig for more, under the body the CC and B6 share almost everything.


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

updated thread with the R line kit installed


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Can you put closeup of R-line fit you weren't happy with? Also link to purchase, am considering doing too but many say they aren't happy.

Looks brilliant, 4mo and headlights best mine anyday.


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

Nethers said:


> Can you put closeup of R-line fit you weren't happy with? Also link to purchase, am considering doing too but many say they aren't happy.
> 
> Looks brilliant, 4mo and headlights best mine anyday.


cheers mate.
i'll get the closeup pics tmr as it's getting late over here..
to be honest, it's not the "worst".. but the reason why I say this is because there are a slight gap between some areas. you'll see the pics tomorrow.

but again, they were literary super cheap at around 150usd it came with like the entire kit (front lip, side skirts, rear valence and the rear spoiler)
below is the link, but this is the direct chinese link.. you could probably find it in alibaba or something 
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.37.XqrM1k&id=37815040156&ns=1&abbucket=12#detail


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

Nethers said:


> Can you put closeup of R-line fit you weren't happy with? Also link to purchase, am considering doing too but many say they aren't happy.
> 
> Looks brilliant, 4mo and headlights best mine anyday.


As requested, here are the close up pics:


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

yusuke280 said:


>


I think it looks phenomenal, I went to your link to buy and saw: 
_Note: PU material surrounded by high temperatures can not enter the barn paint, high temperature deformation of products, the paint damaged._ 
That is Google's translation - does this mean Florida's 95 degree Fahrenheit tempereatures half of the year will warp the kit? Lastly, did you install the kit yourself? I see it has screws, etc. I've been looking on Ali Baba for this kind of quality, lastly did it come painted at that price?


----------



## pkeelan (Jan 17, 2011)

man your car looks great! I love the 3.6 the only mods I would like to do Is lower it a bit and the r-line skirts, yours has a perfect stance I hate when the CC is slammed


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

Nethers said:


> I think it looks phenomenal, I went to your link to buy and saw:
> _Note: PU material surrounded by high temperatures can not enter the barn paint, high temperature deformation of products, the paint damaged._
> That is Google's translation - does this mean Florida's 95 degree Fahrenheit tempereatures half of the year will warp the kit? Lastly, did you install the kit yourself? I see it has screws, etc. I've been looking on Ali Baba for this kind of quality, lastly did it come painted at that price?


thanks, i guess for that money it is decent.
i think the google translation there was trying to say something completely opposite. these new plastics are the next gen kit (china used to make a lot of these kit from either fibreglass or the prev gen plastic, and those were the one which would warp afterwards). hong kong is humid and rather hot too during the summers so I dont think there would be any problem with the kit.

for installation, i had the kit sprayed and installed at a body shop. i think all these alibaba kit comes unpainted.


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

pkeelan said:


> man your car looks great! I love the 3.6 the only mods I would like to do Is lower it a bit and the r-line skirts, yours has a perfect stance I hate when the CC is slammed


Thank you! yep, i agree. its not only a highway car so slamming beyond some point is pointless for me


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

Updating thread with new rear valance installed.
Wrapping gloss black roof & scirroco R mirror caps soon to be installed


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

yusuke280 said:


> Updating thread with new rear valance installed.
> Wrapping gloss black roof & scirroco R mirror caps soon to be installed


Whats the difference with the Scirocco R mirror caps?


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

S4BiT said:


> Whats the difference with the Scirocco R mirror caps?


the euro spec scirocco R mirror caps are like the "RS" ones from audi


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

updated thread with a few more pics, still waiting for the mirror caps..


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

*Center Caps*

Where did you get the center caps for the car? I also have audi rims with a 66.6 bore.


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

MKV06 said:


> Where did you get the center caps for the car? I also have audi rims with a 66.6 bore.


the wheels are audi wheels.. so the center caps come with it


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

I thought you had Vw center caps on the Audi rims, my mistake. My peelers came with center caps too. 









I'll be getting the ST Coils soon so it can have a similar drop to yours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

MKV06 said:


> I thought you had Vw center caps on the Audi rims, my mistake. My peelers came with center caps too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no worries mate 
awesome, looking forward to your build!


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

updated thread with new parts


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

updated thread with the latest picture of the car :beer:


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

Updated thread with this


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

updated thread!


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

finally my roof has been wrapped


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Looks good. What kind of front lip protector did you get? EZ Lip? Just wondering.


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

mango_springroll said:


> Looks good. What kind of front lip protector did you get? EZ Lip? Just wondering.


Thanks mate, yea I have the ezlip on... Seems like there's a more durable brand out there though but I can't remember the name..


----------



## FriscoBrah (Jun 18, 2015)

yusuke280 said:


> updated thread!


Car looks too sweet.

Does your wheel tire setup run at all? Are you running spacers? Rolled fenders or removed fender liners?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

FriscoBrah said:


> Car looks too sweet.
> 
> Does your wheel tire setup run at all? Are you running spacers? Rolled fenders or removed fender liners?
> 
> ...


thanks mate!
the wheel/tire setup *does not rub* if i'm doing grocery shopping runs, but will rub just slightly (only up front) if i aggresively drive through mountain roads. that said, I haven't rolled the front fenders yet so I suspect once it's rolled it won't rub in any situation. i'm sure it will rub a lot if i'm not running the exact tire setup i have now though!

and nope, no spacers the setup is completely just wheel on


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

another update.. with DRL LEDs :beer:


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

yusuke280 said:


> Thanks mate, yea I have the ezlip on... Seems like there's a more durable brand out there though but I can't remember the name..


All-fill automotive lip! Its what im running for the time being


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

Cbritt said:


> All-fill automotive lip! Its what im running for the time being


Nice! I'm probably going to buy that soon when my ezlip eventually gets out of shape :banghead:


----------



## jcoleman_11 (Feb 15, 2012)

your build is inspiring. Everything you've done is perfect! Anxious to see if there's anything else you'll come up with.


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

jcoleman_11 said:


> your build is inspiring. Everything you've done is perfect! Anxious to see if there's anything else you'll come up with.


thank you! i've done a couple more things like chassis bar and converting the exhaust tips to the ones from the S5.. i'll update the thread soon 
cheers :beer:


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

Resized all images for better viewing and updated thread


----------



## Bonez5219 (Oct 28, 2014)

What calipers are those and what do you mean by Bastuck mid muffler? Did you mean you have some tips welded onto the Bastuck's B-pipe?


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

yusuke280 said:


> the euro spec scirocco R mirror caps are like the "RS" ones from audi


Can you PM me with a part # for these mirror caps? I found a pair that was unpainted, which I'm currently having painted, since I've added the Lane Departure system to my vehicle. I have been unable to locate these mirror caps or a part # for them in this color with the LED cutouts.


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

Bonez5219 said:


> What calipers are those and what do you mean by Bastuck mid muffler? Did you mean you have some tips welded onto the Bastuck's B-pipe?


Those are the stock calipers.. identical to the ones from R36, i don't know if the NA spec comes with it though.. I did paint them blue to match the VW Racing blue and changed the rotors..
I used to run the full Bastuck cat-back which comes with the mid-muffler (resonator), but the set up was too conservative for me so I had to completely go straight pipe.


----------



## BosseOst (Mar 14, 2017)

Hey there. 

Where did you get your diffuser from? 

I bought one just like yours in full carbon fibre, but that one only fits the 2.0T model...


----------

